#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Dit is een waargebeurd verhaal, over mijn ware liede die nog steeds in mijn leven is.

## Souhaila_21

Mijn verhaal gaat over een meisje die haar ware liefde heel toevallig was tegengekomen.


Ik had een dag vrij en heb lekker uitgeslapen. Daarna ben ik maar het huis een beetje gaan poetsen enzo. Toen ik daar mee klaar was begon ik met het eten. Ik stond in de keuken te bedenken wat ik moest koken. Ik pakte twee kippen uit de koelkast en djasj mhamar met zitoun gemaakt.

----------


## SportFreak

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *Mijn verhaal gaat over een meisje die haar ware liefde heel toevallig was tegengekomen.
> 
> 
> Ik had een dag vrij en heb lekker uitgeslapen. Daarna ben ik maar het huis een beetje gaan poetsen enzo. Toen ik daar mee klaar was begon ik met het eten. Ik stond in de keuken te bedenken wat ik moest koken. Ik pakte twee kippen uit de koelkast en djasj mhamar met zitoun gemaakt.*



wat een prachtige verhaal zeg djaz mhamar met zitoun ..lekker zeg  :grote grijns:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *Mijn verhaal gaat over een meisje die haar ware liefde heel toevallig was tegengekomen.
> 
> 
> Ik had een dag vrij en heb lekker uitgeslapen. Daarna ben ik maar het huis een beetje gaan poetsen enzo. Toen ik daar mee klaar was begon ik met het eten. Ik stond in de keuken te bedenken wat ik moest koken. Ik pakte twee kippen uit de koelkast en djasj mhamar met zitoun gemaakt.*


Echt een mooie einde! Jij hebt echt schrijftalent! Ga zo door meid!

----------


## Souhaila_21

A sukkel, wallah ik heb wel gelachen, maar het verhaal is nog niet af.

Ik had de eerste paar zinnetjes geschreven en toen moest ik even wat doen voor mam.

Maar ik ga wel verder hoor, kun je dan weer commentaar geven

Groeten Souhaila_21

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *A sukkel, wallah ik heb wel gelachen, maar het verhaal is nog niet af.
> 
> Ik had de eerste paar zinnetjes geschreven en toen moest ik even wat doen voor mam.
> 
> Maar ik ga wel verder hoor, kun je dan weer commentaar geven
> 
> Groeten Souhaila_21*


Hey don't mess with perfection!Laat het zo. :duim:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *A sukkel, wallah ik heb wel gelachen, maar het verhaal is nog niet af.
> 
> Ik had de eerste paar zinnetjes geschreven en toen moest ik even wat doen voor mam.
> 
> Maar ik ga wel verder hoor, kun je dan weer commentaar geven
> 
> Groeten Souhaila_21*


Oh was het nog maar het begin! Oh sorry meid! Maar ik dacht wat een mooie einde zeg en ze leefden lang en gelukkig enzo! Zij en haar djaja m7amra bezitoun! Wanneer kan ik komen eten!

----------


## Souhaila_21

Nou, ik ga verder met mijn verhaaltje, ok mensen....


Nadat ik mijn kippetjes had gebraden, ben ik naar boven gegaan en heb een lekker douche genomen. Ik had me aangekleed en ging nog effe wat muziek luisteren van Cheb Hasni. 

Opeens begint mijn moeder van beneden te roepen dat ze even boodschappen is gaan doen en dat ik mijn muziek zachter moest zetten voor als iemand aan de deur belde of aan de telefoon. Ja, ja is goed, ga nou maar en neem me alsjeblieft wat lekkers mee. De deur werd dichtgeslagen en voordat ik weer terug naar mijn muziekje kon gaan, ging de telefoon over. Ik nam op en ik kreeg een vrouw aan de lijn. 

Vrouw aan de lijn: Hallo?? Hadie Saloua moelat elhalwa??
Ikke: La hadie bantha
Vrouw aan de lijn: Oe Saloua makainash?
Ikke: La masjat etkada
Vrouw aan de lijn: Ana brietha etdierlia alhalwa
Ikke: Ewa ma3 el tlata et koen hna, 3oudie 3aitie
Vrouw aan de lijn: Waga a bniti, shoukran
Ikke: Baslama
Vrouw aan de lijn: Baslama

Ik had de telefoon neergelegd en probeerde de stem van de vrouw overeen te laten komen met de klanten die bij mam koekjes deden maken. Maar ze kwam me niet bekend voor.
Ik ging verder met muziek luisteren en ben maar uit verveling mijn kast gaan opruimen.

Mijn moeder kwam thuis en ik vertelde haar dat een vrouw had gebeld voor koekjes. Mijn moeder vroeg me of ik wist wie die vrouw was, maar dat wist ik niet. Ik zei haar dat ze rond 15 :blozen: o uur zou terug bellen. 
We hadden gegeten en ben daarna naar boven gegaan. Ik zat wat huiswerk te maken op mijn bed, tot ik de telefoon hoorde. Ik hoorde mijn moeder praten over koekjes en welke soorten enzo. 

Even later kwam mijn moeder naar boven. Ze vertelde me dat die vrouw uit Rotterdam kwam en ze was familie van zo'n mensen uit Utrecht waar mijn moeder ook eens koekjes voor had gemaakt. Ze had 4 borden koekjes besteld, ieder bord 200 stuks. En wilde ze zo snel mogelijk hebben. Dus mijn moeder keek mij lief aan met haar oogjes, waar ik al van wist dat ik haar weer kon helpen. Binnen 4 dagen waren de koekjes af en mijn moeder had die vrouw een dag eerder gebeld om te zeggen dat de koekjes klaar waren.

We hadden afgesproken dat we elkaar op het station zouden tegenkomen, want ze woonden ver van ons vandaan en zouden niet precies weten waar ze heen moeten rijden naar ons huis. Die dag dat ze zouden komen belde ze nog van te voren om te zeggen dat ze onderweg waren.

----------


## NeraZurri

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *Nou, ik ga verder met mijn verhaaltje, ok mensen....
> 
> 
> Nadat ik mijn kippetjes had gebraden, ben ik naar boven gegaan en heb een lekker douche genomen. Ik had me aangekleed en ging nog effe wat muziek luisteren van Cheb Hasni. 
> 
> Opeens begint mijn moeder van beneden te roepen dat ze even boodschappen is gaan doen en dat ik mijn muziek zachter moest zetten voor als iemand aan de deur belde of aan de telefoon. Ja, ja is goed, ga nou maar en neem me alsjeblieft wat lekkers mee. De deur werd dichtgeslagen en voordat ik weer terug naar mijn muziekje kon gaan, ging de telefoon over. Ik nam op en ik kreeg een vrouw aan de lijn. 
> 
> Vrouw aan de lijn: Hallo?? Hadie Saloua moelat elhalwa??
> ...


 :loens:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik ga morgen wel verder met mijn verhaal, maar eigenlijk merk ik dat er tot nu toe niet echt veel belangstelling voor is, maar ja...


Fijne avond nog allemaal

----------


## Cheffar

:hihi:  


take a hint zou ik zeggen .. 

wuahahahahahhaaha

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *Ik ga morgen wel verder met mijn verhaal, maar eigenlijk merk ik dat er tot nu toe niet echt veel belangstelling voor is, maar ja...
> 
> 
> Fijne avond nog allemaal*


UHm je verhaal plaatsen bij uhm sterke verhalen...

Mischien dat ze daar wel uhm meer belangstelling voor je verhaal zullen krijgen :Smilie: 

Xjes Nadia

ps: hetzelfde meid

----------


## Sou

Beheer...Do I need 2 say more?  :moe: 



Thalla,
Sou

----------


## Amiticia

Souhaila meid, ga verder met het verhaal!!
Ik verplaats het alleen naar sterke verhalen.. :Smilie: 
Ik wil wel weten hoe het verder afloopt!

 :Smilie: 
Allure

cheffar en sou!  :zweep:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Het begon al donker te worden en de mensen van de koekjes waren er nog niet. Ik had mijn moeder in de tussentijd alvast geholpen met de koekjes en ze netjes in borden gedaan, zodat ze klaar stonden voor de mensen. Om half elf 's avonds belden die vrouw thuis op, om te zeggen dat ze op het station waren. De vrouw vroeg of we misschien een mobiel nummer hadden voor de zekerheid. Mam gaf ze mijn nummer. Mijn moeder hoorde ik nog zeggen dat ze de koekjes niet deed meenemen, zodat die mensen eerst thuis kwamen om wat te eten, voordat ze weer die lange reis terug naar huis moesten reizen. Maar ze wilde niet,omdat het al laat was. 

Nou, we kwamen aan op het station en ik zag daar wat marokkanen staan in een rode auto. Ik zei tegen mijn moeder dat hun het wel moesten zijn. De vrouw had een hoofddoek op, en de man die naast haar zat in de auto, zag er verdomd goed uit dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik stapte ook uit en de vrouw kwam naar ons toe lopen met die mooie man samen. Ik keek hem aan en hij lachte naar me. Hoi, zei hij. Ikke: hoi, nou hier zijn de koekjes alsjeblieft. De vrouw keek erna en vond ze mooi uitzien. Ze betaalde mijn moeder en zeiden dat ze weer snel weg moesten. Mijn moeder nodigde ze nogmaals uit om eerst even wat te komen eten, maar ze wilden absoluut niet. Ik keek die jongeman nog eens aan, en bedacht me opeens van: Hallo Souhaila, wakker worden misschien is het de man van die vrouw wel!! Dus ik liet het maar voorbij gaan en gaf ze een hand en stapte de auto weer in. Onderweg naar huis zei me moeder me dat het haar aardige mensen leken en ze voelde zich schuldig omdat ze niet eerst even wat kwamen eten. Ik zat in de auto maar te denken aan die jongeman. Als ie echt getrouwd zou zijn, dan zou hij me toch niet zo aankijken. Hij zou anders naar me hebben gelachen en anders afscheid hebben genomen dan hij had gedaan. Hij lachte er te vriendelijk bij en liet wat versierpogingen zien dat hij me ook wel leuk vond. Maar stel het is gewoon zo'n viezerik, die schijt heeft aan zijn vrouw. Wie weet???

Twee dagen erna zat ik op school in de kantine, tot mijn telefoon overging. Het was een privenummer, zag ik. Ik nam op en ik kreeg een mannenstem aan de andere kant te horen. Ik dacht eerst dat het mijn broer was. 

Ikke: Ja hallo??
___ : Hoi, met Hilal.
Ikke: Met wie??
___ : Ja, weet je nog zaterdag die mensen van de koekjes, ja dat ben ik.
Ikke: En hoe kom je dan aan mijn nummer, Hilal??
___ : Nou, je moeder heeft dat nummer aan mijn nichtje gegeven. En toen heb ik die van haar afgepakt, nadat ik had gezegd dat ik je een leuk meisje vond.
Ikke: Je nichtje?? Ik dacht dat het je vrouw was, hahaha...
___ : Mijn vrouw?? Nee, nee, ik heb nog geen vrouw, maar wie weet in de toekomst.
Ikke: Nou ja, wie weet, maar waarvoor bel je dan?? (Ze3ma ik weet niks).
___ : Nou, ik zou graag met je willen afspreken.
Ikke: Oh, nou ja ik weet niet hoor, jij woont zo ver van mij, hoe wil je dat doen??
___ : Nou, ik kom wel naar jou toe, ik weet nu toch waar het is, haha
Ikke: Ja, ik kijk wel, maar ik moet nu naar de les bel me later maar terug, doei..
___ : Oke, mag ik je vanavond bellen?
Ikke: Ja, kijk maar ik hoor je dan wel
___ : Ik verheug me er al weer op om je stem te horen
Ikke: Doei, doei
___ : Beslama

----------


## Amiticia

:Iluvu:  


Waiting  :hihi:

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy Souhaila,

ga snel verder ik ben benieuwd  :grote grijns:  

Thalla,
Alicia  :zwaai:

----------


## Souhaila_21

De hele dag verheugde ik me stiekem op het telefoontje van Hilal. Hij klonk wel leuk, maar kon ik het wel allemaal vertrouwen? Stel hij is wel getrouwd en houd ie mij voor de gek? Weet je wat, laat hem nou eerst maar eens bellen en dan kijken of ik wel met hem afspreek of niet.

De dag ging heel langzaam voorbij, en het duurde zo lang voordat het avond werd. Om negen uur ging mijn telefoon over. Dit keer stond er een nummer op mijn display. Oh jee, dacht ik hij is het!!!
Ik nam op:

Ikke: Hallo, met Souhaila
Hilal: Hoi, met Hilal, weet je nog?
Ikke: Ja ja, hilal van vanmiddag toch??
Hilal: Yep, dat ben ik. En hoe is het? Alles goed?
Ikke: Ja hoor met jou ook, en heb je nog wat leuks gedaan?
Hilal: Nou, leuks, ik heb gewerkt dat was het.
Ikke: En? Wat voor een werk doe je dan?
Hilal: Ik ben ondernemer. 
Ikke: Ajhaj..., netjes.
Hilal: Maar waar ik eigenlijk voor belde is om je te vragen of je met me wilde afspreken? Het lijkt me heel leuk om je weer eens te zien.
Ikke: Ja, maar het is wel heel erg ver van elkaar, vind je niet?? En ik denk dat het daarom toch niet echt wat zal worden tussen ons.
Hilal: Nou, je kunt het toch proberen, of niet? 
Ikke: Oh en dan liefdesverdriet erna krijgen???
Hilal: Ewa, als je het zo wilt bekijken, maar wat zeg je, wil je wat afspreken?
Ikke: En wanneer zou jij dan willen afspreken?
Hilal: Zou aanstaande woensdag uitkomen voor jou?
ikke: Ja is goed, waar dan, en hoelaat dan? In Dordrecht?? Om 10:00 uur is dat goed?
Hilal: Ja is goed, tot dan , maar ik bel je nog wel, goed?
Ikke: Oke, dan tot spreeks, en trouwens?? Dit is je nummer toch he??
Hilal: Yep dat is mijn nummer, doei doei
Ikke: Doei

Ik hing op en ging op mijn bed liggen. Zal ik nou wel gaan of niet?? En wat moet ik dan doen met Khalid, die ezel is echt een speedy. Als ik thuiskom gaat ie weer vragen waar ik was geweest en tot hoelaat ik school had enzo. Shit man, ik krijg nou al angst als ik er aan moet denken.
Maar ik moet toch eens een keer voor mezelf kiezen. Ik kan toch niet altijd rekening blijven houden met mijn broer. Dan zal ik nooit gelukkig worden. En ooit moet het er toch van komen, toch?? Ik bel Hanane even op, kijken wat zij er van vindt. Hoi hanane, met mij. Hoi, souhaila, hoe is het? Ja goed, hey luister he, ik moet je wat vragen. Wat zou jij doen als een jongen met je wilde afspreken die je maar 1 keer hebt gezien? Hij ziet er goed uit en is lief over de telefoon. Oh, souhaila, en dat vertel je me nu pas allemaal?? Foei foei!! Hahaha.. Nou, je weet hoe ik ben Souhaila, gewoon doen, misschien is hij wel de ware voor jou. Ja, maar Hanane, je weet hoe het met mijn broer zit toch, hij is zo'n speedy en straks betrapt ie mij ofzo. En ik heb met Hilal in Dordrecht afgesproken. Ja, nou??!! Hoe kan Khalid je nou betrappen?? Je pakt gewoon de trein smorgens vroeg en gaat op weg naar dordrecht, je ziet hem, gaan wat drinken en pakt vroeg de trein terug naar huis, klaar. Oh, Souhaila, je blijft die angst voor je broer hebben, he? Zo zul je nooit gelukkig worden, echt niet. Ik heb ook een broer, maar ja. Ik moet ook aan mezelf denken, toch??
Ja, je hebt wel gelijk. Oke, bedankt he. Ik ga nou slapen. Zie je morgen op school he, doei doei!!

----------


## khadija_25

en wanneer komt de rest van het verhaal

----------


## Souhaila_21

Dinsdagavond lag ik in mijn bed en had al voor mezelf besloten om toch niet te gaan. Ik durfde niet, zo'n schijterd was ik wel. Maar nu was het niet da tik bang was dat ik betrapt zou worden, nee het was omdat ik bang was voor hem. Ik wist helemaal niks van hem, stel hij zou me daar verkrachten of weet ik veel. Nee, ik ga niet. Morgen ga ik gewoon naar school en ik zie wel. Misschien belt ie wel helemaal niet. Maar ja. De volgende dag stond ik op en ben ik gewoon naar school gegaan. Ik had mijn telefoon in de morgen uitgezet, want ik wist gewoon niet wat ik moest zeggen als hij me belde om te vragen waar ik was. In de middag deed ik 'm toch maar aan, en ik hoopte stiekem dat ik misschien een berichtje had ofzo. Maar nee hoor, geen berichtje ook geen voicemailberichtje, niks. Oke dan dacht ik bij mezelf, beter. Hoef ik nu ook geen uitleg te geven, waarom ik er niet was of wat dan ook, want blijkbaar is hij zelf ook niet gekomen. 

De school was uit en ik ging naar huis toe. Ik kwam Khadija op het station tegen. Hey, wat doe jij hier, Souhailaatje!!?? Ja, op weg naar huis he, en jij dan? Had je vandaag geen school, ik had je niet gezien. Nee, ik had vrij vandaag, maar dacht ga effe de stad in. En, alles goed met jou? Ja, hoor, hey luister eens. Ik heb wat gedaan waar ik me niet goed bij voel. Wat dan?? Nou, ik heb een jongen leren kennen, die bij mijn moeder koekjes kwamen halen en toen heb ik met hem afgesproken voor vandaag, alleen ik ben niet gegaan. Oh, Souhaila en waarom dan niet?? Ja, weet ik veel, ik durfde niet. Maar wat moet ik nou zeggen als ie straks belt ofzo? Ja, zeg gewoon dat je niet durfde, klaar. Dan ben je toch eerlijk tegen hem? Nee, dat komt ook zo lullig over, niet dan? Nou, ja ik kijk wel wat ik doe, misschien belt ie wel helemaal niet. Ik ging naar huis toe, kwam binnen, ben meteen maar naar boven gegaan, deed mijn pyamaatje aan en ging weer naar beneden om af te wassen. Daarna ben ik weer naar boven gegaan, om wat huiswerk te maken. Want bij ons thuis is het niet zo gezellig om met je pap en mam samen op de sadari te kletsen over wat ik op school heb gedaan en zo. Nee hoor, gewoon thuis komen afwassen, kleren ophangen, de was doen en dan kun je naar je hok gaan, haha. Maar ja, niet dat ik daar wakker van lig ofzo, het is eenmaal zo en daar zal toch geen verandering in komen. Mijn vader heeft ongeveer 99% van zijn leven alleen maar slechte zin gehad. Heeeel af en toe, zie je een lachje bij hem. Mijn moeder is gewoon een lieverd. Als zij er niet meer is, dan safi, dan zou ik echt niet meer weten wat ik moet doen. Mijn vader zou denk ik meteen gaan hertrouwen in Marokko, dat weet ik bijna zeker.

----------


## Amiticia

Haar moeder gaat toch niet dood.. :frons:

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Souhaila_21_ 
> *Ik ga morgen wel verder met mijn verhaal, maar eigenlijk merk ik dat er tot nu toe niet echt veel belangstelling voor is, maar ja...
> 
> 
> Fijne avond nog allemaal*


Goh wat ben jij ene brave ijverige meid zeg.  :verrassing:

----------


## soumeya

heeeeeeeey Souhaila  :ole:  

Ik vind het echt een leuk verhaal!
Maarre is het ook ECHT gebeurt  :Confused:  ?

Nou schrijf snel verder!!!

xxx Soumeyaaatje

----------


## miss_remix

:duim:  mooi verhaal ga snel verder thalla

----------


## Souhaila_21

Hey, mensen 

Alllemaal bedankt voor het lezen van mijn verhaal..

En ja het is waar gebeurd, het gaat over mezelf.

Nou dan ga ik weer eens een stukje schrijven..

----------


## The_Alicia

Selaam Souhaila,

Het is echt een leuk verhaal,..en pleaseee post die vervolg snel hier op de site. Laat ons niet te lang wachten... :grote grijns:  Thanxx...

Thalla  :zwaai:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry allemaal voor het te lang wachten, maar ik heb het druk gehad!!

Hier is weer een vervolg van mijn verhaal...


Ik ging op mijn bed liggen, en rond acht uur ging mijn telefoon. Oh, shit!! Het is Hilal, wat moet ik nu zeggen?? Souhaila, pak nou gewoon die telefoon op voordat ie straks ophangt en gaat denken dat ik helemaal niet met hem wil praten, dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik nam op: Hallo?? Hoi, met Hilal. Oh hoi Hilal, alles goed? Nou, eigenlijk niet, waar was je vandaag? Waar ik was? Waar was jij zul je bedoelen, ik heb een half uur op het station staan wachten en ik heb niemand gezien. Oh, maar dat kan niet Souhaila, ik heb daar ook echt gestaan, bij de taxi's. Ja, ik weet het dan ook niet Hilal, maar ik heb daarna de trein naar huis gepakt. Nou, weet je wat, dan maken we een nieuwe afspraak, toch? Uuhh, ja is goed dan. Wanneer dan? Ja, kijk maar Souhaila, wanneer kan je? Effe, denken hoor, kun je volgende week vrijdag?? Ja, is goed en hoelaat? Om tien uur?? Ja, is goed, zie ik je dan gewoon weer in Dordrecht? Nee, Hilal, kun je niet naar Eindhoven komen? Ja, is goed hoor, dus volgende week vrijdag om tien uur in Eindhoven? Ja, is goed. Ik ga nu hangen Souhaila, maar ik bel je zeker nog, oke? Oke, is goed, tot spreeks dan. ik hing op en liet me zelf neer ploffen op mijn bed. Ik kek mijn zusje aan en zei begon te lachen. Zeg eerlijk Souhaila, denk je nou echt dat ie daar in geloofde, je bent echt dom he en je kunt niet liegen!!, Hahahaha!!! Wat een dombo!! Ja, wat moest ik dan zeggen?? Dat ik een schijterd ben en niet durfde te komen?? Nou, ja moet je zelf weten, Souhaila, maar ik weet zeker dat ie er niets van geloofde. hij zal je gaan uitlachen als je met hem afspreekt. Ja, hou nou maar je mond ja, ik weet het nou wel, ik ga slapen, weltrusten

----------


## Souhaila_21

De week ging heel snel voorbij en voordat ik het wist was het alweer Donderdagavond. Ik stond samen met mijn zusje op onze kamer, uit zoeken wat ik morgen aan moest doen. Na lange tijd had ik eindelijk uitgezocht wat ik aan ging doen. Opeens kwam mijn moeder de kamer binnen. Souhaila, er hebben Woensdag mensen gebeld voor koekjes, en ze moeten ze morgen hebbben, maar ik moet nog twee soorten klaarmaken. Dus, zou je me alsjeblieft willen helpen?? Ik keek haar aan en ik keek daarna naar mijn zusje. Ik zag dat mijn zusje haar ogen uitpuilde, zodat ik nee tegen mijn moeder zou zeggen. Ja, maar mama ik moet morgen naar school toe. Hafek, a bniti, blijf morgen dan voor een keertje thuis en help mij met die koekjes, hsjoema als die mensen komen en de koekjes zijn niet klaar. 
Ik dacht aan Hilal, wat moest ik nu dan weer tegen hem zeggen. Ja, oke de waarheid, maar dat zal hij helemaal niet geloven. Eerst liegen over dat ik er wel was, en nou ook nog eens afbellen, omdat ik mijn moeder moet helpen. Maar, ja wat moet ik doen? Oke, mama ik blijf wel. Shoukran a bniti, ewa kom naar beneden, dan beginnen we alvast, goed? Ja is goed ik kom er aan. Mijn moeder liep de kamer uit en mijn zusje keek me met boze ogen aan, als blikken toch konden doden...
Wat ben jij een zielig wijf zeg!!! Ga je nu weer afzeggen, nou ik kan je garanderen dat ie je nou echt niet meer wilt hoor. Hij zal je wel kinderachtig vinden, dat je hem voor de gek houdt. Ja, maar wat moet ik dan doen?? Als ik nee zou zeggen, gaat ze achterdochtig worden. En dan wordt ze weer boos. Ik ga hem zo wel afbellen, kijken wat hij daarvan zegt. Als ie niet meer wilt afspreken, ja dan heb ik pech. Ik deed mijn pyama aan en ging naar beneden mijn moeder helpen. Ik had de hele tijd Hilal in mijn gedachten. Ik vond het zo erg dat ik niet zou gaan, ook al had ik er zelf voor gekozen. Stel dat ie echt gaat denken dat ik hem gewoon voor de gek hou, terwijl het helemaal niet zo is. Ik zei tegen mijn moeder dat ik er zo aan kwam en liep naar boven. Ik pakte mijn telefoon en belde hem op, zo was ik ook meteen van die rare gedachten af. De telefoon ging over en hij nam op. Hoi, Souhaila alles goed?? Uhh, nee eigenlijk niet Hilal. Ik moet je wat zeggen. Wacht, wacht Souhaila, hang op ik bel jou wel. Hij hing al op voordat ik nog wat kon zeggen en meteen ging mijn telefoon over. Ik nam weer op. Hoi, ja is goedkoper voor jou, haha. Vertel wat is er dan aan de hand? Nou, luister Hilal, ik kan morgen niet komen. Ik weet je zult me wel niet geloven ofzo, maar ik moet mijn moeder helpen met koekjes maken. En die mensen met wie ze had afgesproken komen morgen al de koekjes halen en vandaar dat ik dus niet kan komen. Want we zijn nu nog met de twee laatste soorten bezig. En mijn moeder had me echt gesmeekt om haar te helpen, en ik kon geen nee zeggen. Luister, ik begrijp het als je liever niet meer wilt afspreken, maar ik kan er echt niks aan doen. Nou, Souhaila ik vind het in ieder geval heel lief van je dat je dit keer wel afbelt. Want die ene keer liet je me gewoon daar op het station staan, maar maakt niet uit, haha.. Zeg eerlijk Souhaila, je was er die ene keer niet he? Je was gewoon niet gekomen, zeg maar eerlijk hoor, ik vind het niet erg. Oke, Hilal ik zal niet tegen je liegen, ik ben niet gekomen die ene keer, omdat ik gewoon bang was. Ik durfde niet, dat is de waarheid. Ik begrijp het wel Souhaila. Wanneer kun je dan wel? Nou, weet je wat Hilal, ik kom Maandag wel naar Rotterdam toe. Hoef jij nergens naartoe te rijden, en dan hoef je je ook niet af te vragen of ik kom of niet want dan ben je in ieder geval niet voor niets ergens naar toe gaan rijden, oke? Oh, dus Maandag kom je naar mij toe.? Ja, vind je dat goed? Ja, dat vind ik zeker goed. En hoelaat ben je dan hier? Ongeveer, om tien uur, goed? Ja prima, tot maandag dan, maar ik bel je zeker nog, goed? Oke, bedankt he Hilal, en ik hoop niet dat je boos bent. Nee, ben echt niet boos, Souhaila, wel teleurgesteld, had me er echt op verheugd. Maar ja, ik ga nu hangen moet nog wat dingen doen, bel je misschien straks nog even, goed? Oke, doei doei..

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

karmijnrood 

Boh, wat stond ik lekker verschut zeg, hij had het gewoon door dat ik tegen hem had gelogen. Maar, ja dat had ik ook wel kunnen weten. Ik had mijn telefoon op trilfunctie gezet en tussen mijn borsten gestopt, want hij zei dat ie me straks misschien nog zou bellen. Ik liep naar beneden met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Mijn moeder keek me raar aan en vroeg me wat er met me was. Niks, hoor zei ik. Hoezo? Nee, zomaar, je lacht opeens zo raar maar ja zal wel aan mij liggen zei ze. Ik ging verder met mam helpen. Rond half elf in de avond waren we klaar met de eerste soort koekjes. Ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik moe was en maar eens ging slapen. Dat ander soort doen we morgen dan wel, goed? Waga a bniti siri etna3sie. Ik stond nog in de keuken tot opeens mijn telefoon ging. Ik voelde 'm trillen en zei snel weltrusten tegen mijn moeder en liep snel naar boven. Op de trappen nam ik alvast op, maar ik kon nog niet praten want mijn broer zat op zijn kamer en ik was bang dat hij me zou horen. Dus ik liep snel naar mijn kamer, deed wat muziek op en ging snel onder mijn dekentje liggen. Hallo, hallo, hallo?? Souhaila?? Ja, ja, hier ben ik, sorry ik moest effe nog wat doen. (Ja, ik kon niet zeggen dat ik stiekem moest doen omdat mijn broer mij anders zou horen, dan kwam ik nog zieliger over dan in het begin toen ik al had gelogen). Oh, ik dacht al. Ewa a zine, hoe is het? Ja, goed met jou? Ja, prima hoor. Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig in mijn bed, ben moe geworden van die koekjes. Oh, dus je bent al klaar?? Nee, nee, we moeten nog 200, maa die maken we morgen dus af vandaar dat ik niet kan komen, weet je nog? Oh, ja klopt. En ga je nu dus slapen? Ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? Nee nee, ik lig er net in. Maarre, hoe oud ben je eigenlijk, Souhaila? 20 jaar, en jij dan? Ik ben 28, oud he haha... Nee hoor, valt wel mee, hihihi. En waar komen jullie in marokko vandaan? Wij zijn van Marrekech. En jij dan? Ik ben van Oujda. Oh, dat is lekke ver van elkaar vandaan, he. Ja klopt, en hier in Nederland hebben we precies hetzelfde, haha. En Hilal, wonen je ouders hier of in Marokko. Mijn vader en mijn zusjes en broers wonen hier, dus ja eigenlijk is mijn hele familie hier in Nederland ja. En je moeder dan? Mijn moeder is heel lang geleden overleden. Oh, sorry. Nee, maakt niet uit hoor kan jij toch niet weten. Hoe oud was je dan toen ze overleed? Ik was nog een baby, dus ik heb haar eigenlijk nooit gekend. Oh, wat erg voor je. Maar laten we het maar ergens anders over hebben, want hier worden we droevig van, toch? Oke is goed. En wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven, Souhaila? Ik zit nog op school. En wat doe je dan voor een opleiding? Ik studeer Maatschappelijk Werk. Oh, wat leuk dat doet mijn zusje ook. Ja, ze werkt nu als maatschappelijk werkster. Oh, wat leuk.
Opeens was het stil, ik was uitgepraat en hij ook. Ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. En toen zei hij opeens, en toen was het stil, hihi. Ja, klopt ja, ik weet niks meer te zeggen, haha. Nou, dan ga ik maar hangen, ik bel je morgen dan wel, goed? Oke is goed, tot spreeks dan weer. Beslama, beslama Souhaila en slaap lekker, droom maar over mij......

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry mensen was echt per ongeluk gegaan, hoop niet dat het al te vee stoort.

Nogmaals mijn excuses

Love Souhailaatje

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik ga snel verder, heb alleen niet zo veel tijd..

Ik hoop dat het nog interessant voor jullie is.

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## n&a

Ola Souhaila, k hoop da je,je belofte ga nahouden en heeeeeeeel snel terug een vervolgje gaat plaatsen. Ik denk het wel h???


Anyway zekers doen.
dikke zoen

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry, mensen ik had het druk met wat projecten op school vandaar dat ik geen tijd had om te schrijven.

Ik hoop dat jullie het een leuk verhaal vinden tot nu toe, en N&A bedankt voor je leuke reactie.

En de rest ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder,

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Naima_xx

hey souhaila!

Een leuk verhaal joh. Ga snel verder.

Kusjes.

----------


## zina_faatje

het is echt een prachtig verhaal ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat  :Smilie:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Nou, omdat ik hele leuke reactie's heb gekregen van jullie ga ik ondanks het irritant gedoe toch verder met mijn verhaal...

Mijn excuses dat jullie te lang hebben moeten wachten maar hier komt een extra lang vervolg...

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Souhaila_21

Het weekend was snel voorbij en voordat ik het wist was het Zondagavond. Ik wist gewoon niet wat ik aan moest doen, en dacht bij mezelf dat ik gewoon iets makkelijks moest aandoen waar ik mezelf ook lekker in me vel bij voelde. Dus ik deed een zwarte broek met een zwart truitje uit mijn kast pakken en legde die op mijn stoel. Dat deed ik altijd, mijn kleren klaarleggen voor de volgende dag. Dan hoefde ik die morgen niet extra te haasten om dan pas uit te gaan zoeken wat ik aan moet doen. Ik stond dus op mijn kamer van alles klaar te leggen, tot mijn telefoon ging. Hoi, Hilal. Dag, Souhaila, alles goed? Ja, hoor met jou ook? Ja, prima, ik verheug me echt op morgen, je komt toch wel, he? Ja, ja inschallah als het goed is wel ja. Ok dan, leuk. Dus dan zie ik je gewoon op het station in Rotterdam? Yep, op het station in Rotterdam, goed? Ja, is goed souhaila. Nou, dan ga ik je maar laten slapen, want je moet morgen vroeg op, he? Ja, is goed hilal, tot morgen dan en weltrusten. Weltrusten Souhaila. Hij hing op en ik had kriebels in mijn buik. Ik stond helemaal te trillen op mijn benen. Oh, jee ik ben verliefd. Ik stapte mijn bed in en ging op mijn rug liggen. Ben ik nou verliefd, zou hij de ware voor mij zijn? Allah oe a3lam, alleen Allah weet dat. Zo viel ik in slaap.....

's Morgens om half zeven ging mijn telefoon af. Tuut, tuut, tuut, oh , het is weer eens tijd om op te staan. Ik stond dit keer snel op want ik wilde absoluut niet te laat komen op mijn afspraakje. Ik liep naar de badkamer en ging onder de douche staan.

----------


## n&a

Hey souhaila, tis een leuk vervolgje maar wel extra kort!!! Ga heeeeeeeeeeeel snel verder met een lang vervolg oke?????
Bedankt 
doei  :boogie:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry N&A, maar hier is een klein vervolgje, voordat ik naar school ga, goed...


Ik was klaar met douchen en ging weer terug naar mijn kamer, ik kleedde me aan en deed wat mascara en wat lipgloss op. Ging naar beneden, trok mijn schoenen en jas aan en liep de deur uit. Oh, daar stond dat oud vrouwtje weer bij de bushalte, ik haatte dat vrouwtje omdat ze zoveel deed praten op de vroege morgen. Altijd het zelfde verhaal en ik heb daar nooit zin in, omdat ik nog niet helemaal wakker ben. Ik liep naar de bushalte en ja hoor, dar begon ze weer. Goedemorgen jongedame. Goedemorgen mevrouw. Ja, ik ben wel altijd zo netjes om toch wat terug te zeggen. En koud vandaag he?? Ja, best wel ja. En ga je weer naar school toe?? Ja, mevrouw ik ga gewoon weer naar school toe. En wat studeer je dan? (Dit vraagt ze me elke morgen he). Ik volg de opleiding maatschappelijk werk. Oh, en is het leuk? Ja,hoor mevrouw dat is heel leuk. Oh, kijk daar is de bus. Oh wat was ik altijd blij als die bus kwam, ik stapte dan altijd zo snel mogelijk in, en zocht snel een plaatsje naast iemand zodat zij niet naast me kon zitten. Erg he!! Hahaha...
Ik kwam op het station aan en kreeg opeens honger. Ik had zoals gewoonlijk niet thuis ontbeten, deed ik echt bijna nooit. Dus ik liep naar het stationswinkeltje en kocht me een broodje met wat te drinken. Daarna liep ik de trappen op naar de trein toe. Ik begon zenuwen te krijgen. Oh, vandaag gaat het gebeuren, souhailaatje. Vandaag ga je Hilal zien. Ik probeerde er zo weinig mogelijk aan te denken, want ik had zo'n zenuwen dat ik er van moest poepen, hahahaha!!!! Halverwege de rit, ging mijn telefoon over. Het was Hilal. En, waar ben je al? Of ben je toch maar niet gekomen? Ha ha ha, wat grappig, Hilal. Tuurlijk ben ik gekomen, ik zei toch dat ik kwam. Ja, ja, dat weet ik wel, het was maar een grapje. En waar ben je nou? Ik zit nu bijna in Tilburg. Oh, oke dan. Hey, Hilal, niet te laat komen he, ik heb geen zin om daar op het station te staan wachten. Nee, nee echt niet ik zal er op tijd zijn. Oke, dan. Is goed Souhaila, ik zie je straks dan ik moet nog effe wat dingen regelen voor werk en dan bel ik je, goed? Ja, hooor is goed tot straks. Ik hing op en ik kreeg nog meer zenuwen dan dat ik al had.  :verward:  Ik had het gevoel dat ik moest kotsen. Ongeveer drie kwartier later, riep de conducteur om dat we in Rotterdam aankwamen. Oh, souhaila nu gaat het echt gebeuren. Nou, ja maak je nou maar niet druk, die ene keer had ie me in mijn pyama gezien, (omdat ik dacht dat ik gewoon in de auto zou blijven, maar daarna bleek dus dat ik ze de koekjes moest aangeven), dus het kan alleen maar mooier worden. Ik stapte uit en liep richting de taxi's......





Sorry mensen moet echt nu even stoppen, want ik moet naar school....


Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## n&a

Hey meisje, in ieder geval bedankt voor het (klein) vervolgje, je bent n echte schat!!! k hoop da je vandaag nog eens een groot vervolg zult plaatsen. XXX

n&a

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik kwam aan bij de taxi's en ik zag daar allemaal buitenlandse mannen bij de taxi's staan. Ik kon Hilal nergens er tussen zien. Ik belde hem op. Hey, waar ben je nou? Ik sta er al. Oh, sorry ik kom er aan, ik zit hier vast met al die stoplichten. Oh, oke, maar dan weet je het, ik sta hier bij de taxi's. Ongeveer vijf minuten erna kwam er een paarsachtige auto aanrijden. Ik zag dat Hilal het was. Hij stopte precies voor mijn voeten en stapte uit, deed de deur voor me open en liet me instappen. Daarna sloeg ie rustig de deur weer dicht. Een echte gentlemen. Hij stapte weer in en ging toen wat achteruit zitten en bleef me aankijken. Ik werd er zenuwachtig van en vroeg hem waar ie mee bezig was. Ik had zo'n zenuwen, ik wist niets te zegen en zei toen dat maar. Wat zit je me nou aan te kijken?? OH, mag ik dan niet kijken naar een beeldschone vrouw?? Nou, nou, niet overdrijven he.. Nou, souhaila je bent echt mooi hoor. Door de zenuwen begon ik maar grapjes te maken. Nou, hilal ik hoop toch beter dan toen je me in mijn pyama had gezien, haha.. (en dan maar hopen dat hij ook lacht). Nou, ik vond je toen ook al heel mooi hoor, ik was meten op je gevallen door die mooie ogen van je. Ik keek naar beneden uit verlegenheid. En toen viel er een stilte. Ik zei toen maar, en waar gaan we heen? Ja, waar wil je heen?? Mij maakt het niet uit hoor. Nou, dan gaan we toch wat rondjes rijden, toch? Ok dan. We zaten dus in de auto rondjes te rijden door Rotterdam.

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry ik had extra zo'mn klein stukje geschreven, want ik was bang dat het straks weer niet erop kwam, dus vandaar dat ik het zo doe..

Hier weer een vervolg:


We raakten in de praat en hadden het echt over vanalles. Hij was zo leuk en praatte ook zo leuk en grappig. Ik deed echt met hem lachen en moest ook echt lachen om zijn grapjes. Zoiets had ik nooit meegemaakt. Voordat ik het wist, was het weer tijd om naar huis te gaan. Want ik moest weer vroeg de trein pakken om op tijd thuis te zijn. HIj stelde voor om me in Tilburg af te zetten, zodat we nog wat langer bij elkaar konden zijn. Dat vond ik zo lief van hem. Aangekomen in Tilburg, moesten we dus afscheid van elkaar nemen. En wanneer zie ik je weer Souhaila? Ik weet het niet, ik hoop zo snel mogelijk.. Ik ook Souhaila, ik vind je echt leuk. En ik jou ook, hilal. Nou, ga maar voordat je de trein mist, ik bel je zo wel als je in de trein zit, goed? Oke dan, beslama. Beslama, souhaila. Ik wilde hem vier kusje geven op zijn wang, maar hij trok me al naar hem toe en kuste me op mijn mond. Het voelde alsof ik in de zevende hemel was. Heerlijk gewoon, maar jammer genoeg moest ik weg. Hij keek me nog effe zo lief aan en toen liep ik weg. Op weg naar de trein, leek het net alsof ik zweefde. Ik wist nu zeker dat ik helemaal verliefd was op hem. Het was gewoon zo'n lieve jongeman en ook nog eens zo mooi. HIj zag zo lekker uit, dat kwam je niet vaak tegen, mooi en ook nog eens zo lief. Maar ik mag niet te hard van stapel lopen, alles op zijn tijd Souhaila, je weet maar nooit. Ik stapte net de trein in en mijn telefoon ging over. Hallo, Souhaila, en zit je al in de trein? Ja, ik stap net in, effe een plaatsje zoeken, het is zo druk. Ewa mezjen, ik hoop dat je op tijd thuis komt. Jawel, dat zal wel lukken, dankjewel. Souhaila? Ja? Vond je het leuk vandaag? Ja, heel erg leuk ,echt waar. Ik vond het ook echt een geweldige dag vandaag en ik ben zo blij dat ik je heb leren kennen. Het voelt zo goed aan, weet je? Ja, ik begrijp je Hilal ik voel precies hetzelfde. Ik hoop je gauw weer te zien, souhaila. Inshallah....
Nou, ik ga even ophangen want ik moet even wat regelen weer en ik bel je zo dan wel even terug, goed? Oke is goed, beslama. Beslama.
Hij hing op en ik had zo'n kriebels in mijn buik, ja ik ben gewoon superverliefd geworden. 

 :love:

----------


## zina_faatje

meid echt mooi je verhaal en die kleine vervolgjes maken mij niks uit als je maar een stukje schrijft koessie fatima

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry mensen, weet dat het lang duurt, maar zodra ik een beetje tijd heb ga ik snel verder met mijn verhaal....

Heb nog effe geduld pleasseee

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ongeveer een uur later ging mijn telefoon weer af. Hoi, Hilal.. En waar ben je, souhaila?? Uhh, ik ben nou bijna thuis. Nog een kwartiertje ongeveer. Oh je hebt zeker lang in de trein moeten zitten he? Nou valt wel mee hoor. En ik vind het helemaal niet erg, het was de moeite waard. Hilal, ik vond het vandaag hartstikke leuk met jou samen en ik moet je zeggen dat ik nu zeker weet dat ik verliefd op je ben. Ja, Souhaila ik ben ook verliefd op jou, maar dat was ik al meteen geworden op het moment dat ik je voor het eerst zag. Nou, ik wilde alleen even weten of je al thuis was. Maar bel je dan even als je thuis bent? Ja, is goed, doe ik zeker. Oke, dan ga ik nu weer effe hangen, goed? Is goed, Hilal tot straks. 

Ik stond voor de voordeur en voordat ik de deur opende deed ik nog even een vreugdedansje voor de deur en zo'n klein geluidje erbij van blijheid. Dat zou ik thuis toch niet kunnen doen, want dan gaan ze meteen vermoedens opwekken. Ik kwam binnen, en al wou ik het zo goed mogelijk verbergen dat ik zo blij was, merkte mijn moeder het meteen al. Malek entia?? (Wat is er met jou?). Niks, hoezo? Ja, ik zie je daar lachen, helemaal in je eentje. Heb je geen honger?? Nee, dankjewel, wel dorst. Oh, heb je zeker weer op school gegeten of buiten ergens, he??? Neeeeehh, ik heb nergens gegeten, ik ben op school geweest en daar heb ik niks gegeten en daarna ben ik meteen naar huis gegaan. Goed, mevrouw van de controledienst??, zei ik er lachend achteraan. Ik vond het zo erg dat ik tegen haar moest liegen, maar mezelf kennende kon ik het toch niet lang genoeg voor me houden. Ik wilde het haar zo graag vertellen, maar dat kon ik niet maken. Straks gaat ze alles tegen me gebruiken. Ze keek me raar aan en zei daarna dat ik me maar moest gaan omkleden om de afwas te doen. Daar kregen we weer een hele discussie over, want ik vraag me altijd af wat zij de hele dag thuis doet en niet dan de afwas doet. Maar dan krijg ik weer een hele preek van hier tot tokio over wat ze wel niet allemaal voor ons doet en dat ik maar eens in haar schoenen moest gaan staan en blablabla, totdat ik mijn telefoon tussen mijn borsten voelde trillen. Ik liet haar verder door schelden en liep snel naar boven naar mijn kamer toe. Ik nam op en ja hoor, het was Hilal. Ik vond het zo heerlijk om zijn stem te horen. Hij wilde alleen even weten of ik thuis was. Ik zei dat ik net binnen was en hem net wilde bellen maar met mijn moeder nog stond te praten. 
Op dat moment kwam mijn moeder binnen. Met wie sta jij daar te praten?? Ik kreeg meteen een rooie kop, want dat krijg ik altijd en daar verraad ik mezelf dan ook altijd meteen mee, vandaar dat ik zo min mogelijk doe liegen, want ik verraad mezelf toch altijd. Uhhh, dat is een vriendin van me. Ze keek me wantrouwend aan en zei: ja, ja, vriendinnetje, yek meshie shie vriendje??? Hilal hoorde ik aan de telefoon lachen. Mama, doe toch normaal, een vriendje, ja hoor helemaal!! Ze liep mijn kamer uit en ik snakte even snel naar adem. Shit, dat was mijn moeder. Ja dat hoorde ik ja. Nou, ze is in ieder geval niet dom, he??Hahahaha... Maar Hilal, ik ga even hangen, want ik moet nou even gaan bedenken wat ik tegen haar ga zeggen, want ik weet zeker dat ze me zo vragen gaat stellen enzo. Spreek je straks goed?? Ja, is goed doei doei...

----------


## The_Alicia

:d  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  hahah zo grappig...het is echt leuk....ga snel verder zodra je kan......ben benieuwd...

Thalla,
alicia  :zwaai:

----------


## dhc_girl

ohhhhhhhhh aub ga verder echt spannend wallah!!!!! leuk verhaal
ga zo door!!!!!!!!!!!!1  :lachu:   :nijn:

----------


## dhc_girl

ohhhhhhhhh aub ga verder echt spannend wallah!!!!! leuk verhaal
ga zo door!!!!!!!!!!!!1  :lachu:   :nijn:

----------


## zina_faatje

leuk vervolg kus fatima  :blij:

----------


## soumeya

heeeeeeeeeey Souhailla  :pimp:  

Ik wacht nog steeds op je vervolg  :grote grijns:  

DUs schrijf alsjeblieft weer verder thank youu\


kizzz Soumeya

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik liep naar haar kamer en zag dat ze begon te lachen. Nou, vertel me nou eens eerlijk, met wie was je aan de lijn? Ik begon te lachen, en dacht bij mezelf, ja, wat maakt het ook uit, zeg het gewoon. Ik begon haar het hele verhaal te vertellen over de jongen van de koekjes, en dat hij me gebeld had en dat ie me leuk vond en dat ik hem ook leuk vond. Maar ik had niet gezegd dat ik naar hem toe was gegaan om hem te zien. Ik zei haar dat ie vandaag dus naar mij toe was gekomen, want hij wilde me zo graag zien. Wielie, wielie al masgota!! Stel je broer had je gezien, nerie, je hebt echt geluk!! Waar moet hij me nou zien?? Hij was bij mij op school gekomen, ja. Ewa, en nou dan?? Ja, wat en nou dan?? Nou gaan we elkaar beter leren kennen, klaar. Aha, ewa, safi he, niet meer met hem afspreken he!! Ik wil niet meer dat je met hem doet afspreken, hoor je me Souhaila?? Straks ziet iemand je nog en dan krijg je een slechte naam en dan gaan mensen over je praten. Ja, ja is goed, waar moet ik hem dan zien, hij woont aan de andere kant van Nederland. Ewa ik zeg het je maar, goed?? Ja, is goed. Mag ik nu gaan?? Nee, vertel verder, hoe heet hij eigenlijk? Hilal. En hoe oud is hij? Hij is 28 jaar. Ow, een echte volwassen man he. Hij zag er wel niet zo oud uit he die dag dat ze de koekjes kwamen halen?? Ja, dat klopt ja, is toch beter voor mij, hahaha!! Maar, ik ga nou effe naar mijn kamer, goed? Ik ging op mijn bed liggen en voelde me aan de ene kant opgelucht dat ik het haar verteld had en aan de andere kant had ik zoiets van : Wat heb je nou gedaan??!! Nu gaat ze me zeker de hele tijd in de gaten houden enzo. Maar, ja we zien wel. 

Naarmate de tijd begon ik steeds meer aan Hilal te wennen. Het was al weer twee maanden voorbij, sinds ik hem voor het eerst had gezien. Ik was nog altijd even verliefd op hem, en ik voelde zelfs nog meer dan dat. Op een avond ging de telefoon weer over, hij belde me zo vaak op een dag en ik genoot er elke seconde van als ik hem aan de lijnn had. Hallo hbieba. Dag lieverd, hoe is het?? Ja, goed met jou? Wat ben je aan het doen? Ik lig gewoon op mijn bed tv te kijken, en jij? Ik ben rondjes aan het rijden en aan jou te denken. oh, wat lief. Hey, hbieba, ik moet je wat zeggen. Oh, wat dan?? Ik voelde de hartkloppingen in mijn nek, want hij klonk opeens zo serieus. Ja, hilal, zeg het maar. Souhaila?? Ja? Ik hou van je. Ik wist niet wat ik terug moest zeggen. Was het daar niet wat te vroeg voor, ik voelde wel meer dan alleen die verliefdheid, zou het dan zijn dan ik ook van hem hield, begon ik me allemaal af te vragen. Want op het moment dat hij dat zei, voelde ik mezelf helemaal smelten. Ik zweefde gewoon helemaal. Ik wilde hem zo graag zeggen dat ik ook van hem hield, maar ik kon het niet. Ik weet niet wat me tegenhield. Ik had altijd gezegd dat ik dat tegen iemand zou zeggen als ik dat ook echt meende. Maar ik wist diep van binnen wat ik voelde, maar ik wist gewoon niet wat me tegenhield. Hallo, souhaila?? Ben je er nog?? Uh, ja ik ben er nog, Hilal. Sorry, ik moest even weer terug op aarde komen. Hou jij niet van mij dan?? Ik wist even niet wat ik moest antwoordde, maar ging gewoon van mijn gevoel uit en antwoordde terug dat ik ook van hem hield. Echt waar, Souhaila, hou je echt van mij?? Ja, Hilal ik hou van je ik wist eerst niet zeker wat ik voelde, want ik weet wel zeker dat ik verliefd op je ben en het was zelfs meer dan die verliefdheid, maar ik weet nu dat het houden van is. En ja ik hou echt van jou Hilal.

----------


## Dromertje

Mooi verhaal Souhaila!!!!

Hoop echt dat je snel verder gaat.

Je trouwe lezeres

Dromertje

----------


## Souhaila_21

Souhaila, ik weet echt zeker dat jij de ware voor mij bent. Ik voelde het meteen al de eerste keer dat ik je zag. En ik wil dolgraag met je trouwen. Oh, ja?? Denk je dus wel al aan trouwen? Jazeker doe ik dat. Ja, ik ben al 28 jaar he, en ik wil ook graag kinderen enzo. Oh, oke dat is leuk om te weten. Hoezo, denk jij dan aan trouwen, Souhaila? Ja, ik wel ja, want ik heb altijd gezegd dat ik jong kinderen wil hebben. Dat heb ik altijd gewild, maar ja moeten we dan wel ook nog even de juiste man daarbij vinden, he hahaha... Ja, dat is waar. Maar leuk dat we de zelfde gedachtes daarover hebben. Maarre, Hilal ik moet nu effe hangen, moet mijn moeder beneden helpen. Oh, is goed dan, ik bel je straks nog effe goed?? Ja, is goed schat. Hij gaf me nog een kusje door de telefoon en hing op. Ik liet me neer ploffen op mijn bed en zuchte heel diep. Oh heerlijk, hij houdt van me en het mooiste van alles is dat ie wil trouwen. Ik heb altijd zo graag jong willen trouwen, zodat ik dan op jonge leeftijd kinderen kan krijgen en hij denkt er precies zo over, en hij is hier geboren, spreekt dus gewoon goed Nederlands, en heeft ook nog werk. Het kon gewoon niet beter. Maar daardoor ging ik me op een gegeven moment druk maken. Ik werd opeens onzekerder, en begon me van allerlei dingen in mijn hoofd te halen. Stel hij vindt me niet meer leuk, of stel zijn ex komt bij hem terug. Ik werd er helemaal gek van, ik sliep zelfs niet meer. Nachten lang bleef ik wakker en begon me allerlei gekke dingen naar voren te halen. Ik wilde het hem niet vertellen, want hij zei me altijd dat ie gek werd van zijn ex, doordat ze zo jaloers was enzo. Dus ik wilde absoluut niet laten merken dat ik jaloers was of wat dan ook. Maar het bleef wel aan me vreten. Voor de rest ging alles wel heel goed tussen ons. Ik zag hem best vaak voor iemand die ver van me af woonde. Ik ging meestal 2 of drie keer in de week naar hem toe. Ik was altijd zo blij als ik bij hem was. Maar doordat we aan elkaar gingen wennen, begon hij opeens ruzie te zoeken als ik naar huis moest gaan. Ik wist wel dat ie dat deed, omdat ie graag wilde dat ik bij hem bleef. Maar dat kon jammer genoeg niet, ik moest weer naar huis toe en dan weer een paar dagen zonder hem zijn. Vooral in het weekend vond ik het zwaar. Ik zat dan thuis, en hij als hij dan belde hoorde ik dat ie het leuk had of bij zijn familie was. Ik vond het wel leuk dat ie bij zijn zusjes was enzo, maar ik werd ook jaloers daarom. Niet jaloers, jaloers maar jaloers omdat ik dan zo graag wilde dat ik daarbij zat. Op een dag zaten we in de auto en hij had me weer eens afgezet op het station. Maar voordat we daar aankwamen, begon ie weer bot te doen. Ja, en jij moet altijd zo vroeg weg en net als het gezellig begint te worden dan moet Souhailaatje weer snel weg. Ik gaf meestal geen antwoord terug, want dan zouden we alleen maar meer ruzie van krijgen. Ik begon me zelfs schuldig te voelen als ik weer weg moest. Ik zat naast hem in de auto, en in wilde op dat moment in tranen uitbarsten, want hij wist niet hoeveel pijn ik had als ik weer weg moest en afscheid van hem moest nemen. En daarom hield ik ook maar mijn mond dicht. We kwamen aan op het station en ik wilde hem een kus geven, maar hij kuste zo snel, alsof ie wilde zeggen van ja ga nou maar. Ik keek hem even aan en stapte de auto uit. Ik liep weg en keek nog een keer om. In de kou liep ik richting de trein, ik voelde de warme tranen over mijn wangen stromen. Nog geen minuut later ging de telefoon over. Sorry, schat sorry Souhaila, dat was echt niet mijn bedoeling. Ik kon geen woord meer uitspreken door het huilen. Alle mensen op het perron keken me aan en ik kon gewoon niet stoppen met huilen. Hij had me zo'n pijn gedaan, want ik deed zo'n moeite en nam zoveel risico's om hem te zien en dan liet ie me zo weg gaan. Souhaila, praat dan met me. Zeg alsjeblief wat. Echt sorry, ik heb er echt spijt van. Hilal, het maakt niet uit zei ik snotterend. Het maakt niet uit Hilal. Ewa a hbieba niet huilen, alsjeblief niet doen. Ik hou echt van je, lieverd. Ik vind het alleen zo klote als je telkens weer zo snel weg moet. Ja, wat denk jij dan Hilal, dat ik het zo leuk vindt dat ik weer zo snel weg ga?! Denk je dat ik daarvan geniet??!! Ik begon wat harder te praten, met tranen over mijn wangen en steeds meer mensen begonnen me aan te kijken. Maar het interesseerde me niet op dat moment. Ik vond het zo erg dat hij geen rekening hield met mijn gevoelens. Souhaila, stap niet de trein in, ik kom terug. Nee Hilal, ga nou maar, want ik stap toch in anders kom ik laat thuis. Nee, Souhaila niet in stappen, ik kan je zo niet naar huis laten gaan. Ik moet het goedmaken met je. Ik zet je dan wel in Eindhoven af. Kom nou Souhaila ga naar de voorkant lopen waar ik je heb afgezet en wacht daar op mij, alsjeblieft. Nog geen vijf minuten later zag ik hem aankomen rijden. Hij stopte de auto en stapte uit, liep naar me toe en hield me zo lekker stevig vast. Ik begon nog meer te huilen, en hij veegde mijn tranen weg en kuste me op mijn ogen, en op mijn wangen en mond. Sorry, hbieba echt sorry. Ik wil je helemaal geen pijn doen, echt niet. Kom stap in, ik zet je in Eindhoven af. Ik stapte in en in de auto had ie de hele tijd mijn hand vast. Toen we aankwamen in Eindhoven, stopte hij bij het station, ik kuste hem en wilde uitstappen. Hij hield me tegen en pakte allebei mijn handen vast. Souhaila, ik trouw echt met jou. Ik wil dat je dat weet. En dat niemand anders meer aan die mooie lippen komt, behalve ik. Hoor je mij?? Ik laat je nooit meer gaan, ik hou van je. Ik hou ook van jou, lieverd. Ik gaf hem een kus en liep naar het station.

----------


## n&a

Echt mooi en spannend!!
Ga snel verder en laat ons niet in spanning afwachten!!!!!

----------


## zina_faatje

meid je maakt me helemaal gek met dit verhaal van jou maja koessie faatje

----------


## Afwasser

Ga snel verder  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 


 :zwaai:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Dag mensen allemaal!!!

Ik vind het hartstikke leuk dat ik zo'n spontane reacties krijg, waardoor ik ook mijn energie vandaan haal om verder te schrijven. 

Nogmaal allemaal bedankt voor jullie leuke reacties en ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder met mijn verhaal.

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Souhaila_21

En dit berichtje is voor mijn hbiebie...

Ik wil nogmaals sorry zeggen dat ik zo raar heb gedaan de laatste tijd en ik ga het zeker goedmaken met jou. 

Ik hou van je mijn hbiebie en zal dat ook voor de rest van mijn leven blijven doen. 


Love you, Souhaila

----------


## zakia012

ach wat een leuk verhaal, ik heb het zelfde mee gemaakt wallah. ewa ga snel verder kus

----------


## khadija_25

wanneer komt de volgende gedeelte ik zit met smart te wachten


k-25  :boogie:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Mensen ik probeer zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan, maar ik heb het een beetje druk weer. HIHIHi

Verder vind ik het heel leuk dat ik zo'n spontane reacties krijg van jullie, en hoop nog meer te krijgen van jullie. 

Dikke kus Souhailaatje

----------


## islamway

Salaam alikoum wr wb
Echt heel mooi, ik wacht met smacht op je vervolg
zuster

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry mensen maar wegens omstandigheden kan ik niet meer verder gaan met mijn verhaal. 

Wel allemaal bedankt voor jullie leuke reacties.


Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## miss tisso

souhailla ik zeg je alleen een ding 
REGEL HEM
als hij zo spang is en veel suc-6- met jou prins hilal  :stout:   :love2:   :Iluvu:

----------


## SweetRiffia

Weeeeeejowwwwwwwwww meid ik heb je verhaal van begin gelezen....  :love:  I Love It...!!!!!!!


Mijn complimentjes...sinds dit je eerste verhaal is...zeg ik daarom dat er VELE moge komen  :Wink:  



xxx Riffia...

----------


## loubna1986

Hoi souhaila ik wil je effe laten weten dat ik het echt een pracht verhaal vindt ga snel door xxjes loubna!  :boogie:

----------


## Alicia007

Walah echt een pracht van een verhaal!

Ga snel verder

----------


## Afwasser

gaat ze nou wel verder of niet  :Confused:

----------


## Doenya

jaaaaaaaaah je moet egt doorgaan met je verhaaal...

egt superrr...
tog afwasser.. :knipoog: ?

liefss ..!

----------


## Souhaila_21

Hallo mensen....

Ik had eigenlijk aangegeven dat ik niet meer verder kon met het verhaal. Dus, ja Afwasser je had gelijk.

Maarre, omdat ik toch nog steeds die leuke reacties heb gekregen, ga ik toch wat tijd maken om het verhaal af te maken

Nogmaals bedankt voor al jullie lieve en leuke reacties.


Groeten Souhailaatje....

----------


## Afwasser

> _Geplaatst door Doenya_ 
> *jaaaaaaaaah je moet egt doorgaan met je verhaaal...
> 
> egt superrr...
> tog afwasser..?
> 
> liefss ..!*


jazeker  :grote grijns:  

en gelukkig gaat ze weer verder  :ole:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik zat in de trein en dacht aan de woorden wat Hilal allemaal tegen me zei. Meende hij dat nou echt wat ie allemaal zei?? Ja, tuurlijk anders zei hij het niet. Ik begon me steeds schuldiger te vinden en bedacht me opeens dat hij het ieder moment uit kon maken, omdat ik toch maar een zielig meisje ben die telkens vroeg naar huis moest gaan. 

Terwijl ik in diepe gedachten zat met tranen in mijn ogen, ging me telefoon over. Hoi, hbieba, zit je al in de trein? Ik probeerde zo min mogelijk te laten horen dat ik aan het huilen was. Ja, ik zit in de trein. Sorry schat echt waar. Ik meende het niet wat ik zei. Ik vind het gewoon zo erg dat ik je zo kort zie en dat je dan meteen weer weg moet gaan. Maakt niet uit, Hilal. Maakt niet uit. Het komt wel allemaal goed hoor. Dat was mijn stopzinnetje en dat zei ik altijd als het even tegenzit. Ja, he souhaila het komt echt wel goed hoor, want ik trouw echt wel met jou hoor en allleen met jou. 
Doordat ik dat hoorde van hem, gaf het me weer hoop dat ie helemaal niet bij me wegging en dat hij mij echt wilde. Hij zei dat ie even ging ophangen. Ik zat nog steeds in de trein en ik begon opeens te fantaseren over hoe het zou zijn als we getrouwd waren. De meeste meisjes die ik altijd hoorde praten over hun vriendjes enzo hadden het meestal alleen maar over de bruiloft. Wie ze zouden uitnodigen en hoe alles geregeld zou zijn. Ik fantaseerde altijd over hoe het zou zijn als we samen in 1 huis woondde. En stel we hadden ruzie met elkaar hoe zou ik het dan oplossen enzo. Dat vond ik altijd wel leuk. Tween en een half uur later was ik eindelijk thuis. 

De weken vlogen voorbij en ik zag Hilal nog steeds meestal 2 keer in de week. We hadden het best vaak over de toekomst en hoeveel kinderen hij wilde en ik wilden en dat soort dingetjes. Meestal begon hij over trouwen te praten en over hoe het zou zijn enzo. Op een dag zei hij tegen me dat hij voor de zomervakantie aan de deur wilde komen. En dat we dan na de zomervakantie de bruiloft gaven. Oh lijkt me heel leuk zei ik. Ik begon het toen allemaal serieuzer te nemen. Want daarvoor zei hij wel tegen me dat ie met me wilde trouwen enzo, maar hij had nooit gezegd dat ie op een bepaald tijdstip bij me aan de deur wilde komen.

----------


## Imperatrice

go babe  :wohaa:  , go babe  :wohaa:

----------


## SweetRiffia

Ewaaaaaaaa lieverd...

Heb een tijdje niet gereageerd, maaruh meissie je verhaal doet gewoon..damnezzzzzz...  :knipoog:  

Keep Up Tha Good Work..TOPIE  :duim:  


xxxxx..Tha Riffia

----------


## Souhaila_21

Doordat hij dat dus tegen me zei, begon ik er zelf ook vaker met hem over te praten. Ik dacht dat hij dat wel leuk vond. Maar niet dus. Op een dag was ik bij hem. We zaten op de bank en ik had mijn hoofd op zijn borstkas gelegd. 
Ik keek hem aan en vroeg hem opeens wanneer hij nou eigenlijk precies kwam. Hij keek me raar aan en zei me opeens dat ik hem niet zo moest pushen en dat ie zou komen wanneer hij wilde. Maar, Hilal ik wil je helemaal niet pushen, ik vroeg me het gewoon af, omdat je die ene keer tegen me zei dat je voor de zomervakantie aan de deur wilde komen, en het is nog maar een paar maandjes voordat de zomervakantie er is. Souhaila, kun je er nou een keertje over ophouden?! Het lijkt wel alsof je alleen maar wil trouwen, zodat de mensen zeggen dat Souhaila, de dochter van Mohammed, getrouwd is. Alsof het je helemaal niet uitmaakt met wie, als het maar een man is. Ik keek hem aan en zei niks meer. Ik ben een persoon die heel snel uit, en ik kan zo emotioneel zijn. Maar ik wilde op dat moment geen traan eruit laten komen. Hij zag aan me dat ik boos was geworden en zei toen tegen me dat het beter was als ik dan maar naar huis ging als ik boos was. 
Hij deed zijn schoenen aan en pakte zijn autosleutels en zei tegen me dat ik ook maar me jas aan moest doen. Ik deed me jas aan en liep naar beneden naar de auto. Ik stapte de auto in en zei verder niks. Ik wist niks meer te zeggen. Vanalles ging er door mijn hoofd. Zou hij spijt hebben dat ie ooit tegen me heeft gezegd dat ie met me wilde trouwen? Had ik ook maar mijn mond dichtgehouden. Dan was dit allemaal ook weer niet gebeurd. Ik voelde me slecht, heel slecht. Ik voelde me ook wel verraden. Want ik had zoiets van, hij was er als eerste over begonnen, en nu ik er wat over zeg, raakt ie in paniek. Opeens voelde ik dat hij de hele tijd aan het kijken was. Hij vroeg me opeens waar hij me moest afzetten. Ik zei tegen hem dat ie me maar gewoon op het dichtsbijzijnde station moest afzetten, dus gewoon in Rotterdam. We reden op de autosnelweg, en ik zag opeens dat hij Dordrecht voorbij reed. Waar ga je nou heen? Ik zei toch dat je me maar in Rotterdam moest afzetten. Hou je mond nou maar, Souhaila ik zet je af waar ik dat wil. Weet je? Ik wil helemaal geen ruzie met jou, maar laat mij dat nou maar regelen wanneer ik bij je aan de deur kom. Ik laat het je wel van tevoren weten als ik kom, goed? Ja hoor, is goed Hilal. Kijk maar wat je doet.

----------


## Imperatrice

hele tijd wachten op zo'n ministukje  :huil2:  
ahh..... maar ik ga niet zeuren, ik von het toch een toppertje  :petaf:

----------


## Souhaila_21

We kwamen aan in Tilburg, hij stopte bij het station. Ik ga hem een kus en stapte de auto uit. Ik rende snel naar het perron, want ik had nog maar een paar minuutjes. Ik rende de trappen omhoog en gelukkig had 'm net op tijd gehaald. Ik ging zitten naast een oud vrouwtje, en ik keek uit het raam naar buiten. Ik begon te huilen. De tranen stroomde maar over mijn wangen en wilde niet stoppen. Ik had mezelf zo verlaagd! Ik voelde me zo vernederd, alsof ik hem deed smeken om met mij te trouwen. Zo kwam het voor hem over. Maar voor mij was, het meer om sneller bij elkaar te zijn. Zonder dat stiekeme gedoe meer, zonder al die risico's. Maar dat begreep hij blijkbaar niet. Hij dacht dat ik hem zo snel mogelijk wilde trouwen, zodat de mensen zouden zeggen dat de dochter van Mohammed getrouwd zou zijn. Nou, ja zeg! Ik beloofde me zelf dat ik nooit meer met hem over trouwen zou praten. Ik moest wel, hoe graag ik ook er met hem samen over wilde fantaseren. Ik mocht niks meer zeggen erover. De dagen vlogen voorbij, en alles was weer goed. Af en toe had hij het weleens over verloven enzo, maar daar probeerde ik dan zo snel mogelijk een ander onderwerp van te maken, of ik zei dan maar inshallah.

----------


## Souhaila_21

Sorry imperatrice, 

Ik zal zo snel mogelijk weer een lang vervolgje plaatsen. Vind het wel leuk al die reactie's.

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ondanks dat hij dat allemaal tegen me zei, hield ik toch stiekem in me gedachten dat hij toch voor de zomervakantie zou komen. Hij zou me toch niet zo erg kunnen teleurstellen, dacht ik bij mezelf. Daar houd hij veelste veel voor mij, dat zou hij me niet aan kunnen doen. Ik had het er wel niet meer over met hem. Op een dag was er iets gebeurd, en ik moest dus met hem over dat hele trouwgebeuren praten, om te kijken wat hij wilde. Ik had met hem afgesproken, en ik had hem dus verteld hoe het allemaal zat, maar omdat hij dus tegen me zei dat ie voor de vakantie wilde komen, wilde ik weten of ik het anders moest laten totdat we getrouwd waren of gewoon doen, en dan erna trouwen. Ik had eigenlijk gehoopt dat ie zou zeggen dat ik daar maar mee moest wachten, anders zouden we een jaar moeten wachten. Hij keek me aan en zei heel makkelijk tegen me dat het niks uitmaakte. Hij vondt het niet erg dat ie een jaar moest wachten. Ik keek hem aan en ik zag aan zijn gezicht dat ie het echt helemaal niet erg vond. Hij zag aan me dat ik het erg vond. Oh, is Souhaila weer boos, zei hij. Jij vraagt het toch aan me, nou ik wacht wel hoor. En dat is toch beter voor jou. Heb jij datgene wat je altijd al wilde. Maar ik had het er wel voor over om dat erna wel te doen. Maar hij zag niet hoe belangrijk het voor me was. Hij zag niet dat ik zo graag elke dag bij hem wilde zijn. Hij zag niet dat het me zo''n pijn deed, elke avond als ik in mijn bed lag aan hem te denken. Dat zag hij allemaal niet, het enige wat hij zag was dat ik alleen maar snel getrouwd wilde zijn. En dat zei hij ook tegen me. Zie je nou, Souhaila! Je hebt het er weer over, terwijl je die ene keer had gezegd dat je het er niet meer over zou hebben!! Ik word er nu een beetje strontziek van! Luister eens he, ik ben de man, niet jij! Ik moet jou ten huwelijk vragen, niet jij mij!! Ik voelde me zo afgaan. Ik zei niks terug. Hji stond op en liep naar de andere kamer toe. Ik deed me schoenen aan en liep naar hem toe. Ik gaf hem mijn hand en zei tegen hem dat ie geen woord meer van mij hierover zou horen. Ik zweerde het op mijn moeder. Met tranen over me gezicht zei ik tegen hem dat ik naar huis wilde gaan. Ik deed me jas aan en liepen samen naar beneden. Nadat ik hem had gezworen dat ik er niks meer over zou zeggen, bleek dat ie zeg maar opgelucht was. Hij stapte de auto in en deed de radio aan. Hj zong mee met het liedje, en lachte wat. Af en toe keek ie me aan, en ik lachte terug. Ik had zo'n pijn van binnen. Maar ik wilde niet laten zien dat ik pijn had. Anders zou hij weer zeggen dat ik alleen maar wilde trouwen enzo. De hele weg was ik wat stilletjes. Opeens reed ie naar het tankstation, hij vroeg of ik ook wat wilde eten. Ik had wel honger, maar ik zou geen hap door mijn keel kunnen krijgen. Ik was zo boos op mezelf, zo teleurgesteld in mezelf. Hoe dom kon ik zijn??!!! Ik vond dat ik mezelf gewoon voor de gek hield. Ik hoef niks schat, ik heb geen honger. Oh, kom op Souhaila je moet toch wat eten, je hebt de hele dag niks gegeten. Nee, lieverd ik heb echt geen honger. Neem me dan maar wat te drinken mee, ja? Is goed, ben zo terug. Hij liep naar binnen en ik keek hem na. Wat hield ik toch zoveel van die man. Kijk hem nou daar lopen, zo schattig. Want dat was ie wel hoor! Zo lief dat ie kon zijn. Maar op dit moment kon ik hem wel.... Nee, ik kon hem helemaal niks, want ik hield van hem. Wat ie ook tegen me zei. Wat ie ook had gedaan. Ik zou altijd van hem blijven houden. Deze liefde wat ik voelde, had ik nog nooit voor iemand gevoeld. Het was zo intens, het voelde zo heerlijk. De tranen stroomde over me wangen. Maar ik zag dat hij weer aan kwam lopen. Ik draaide me even om, deed net alsof ik wat wilde pakken op de achterbank en veegde me tranen weg. Hij stapte in en gaf me een kus. Mwaah, die is voor jou mijn lieve hbieba. Ik glimlachte naar hem. Opeens keek ie me aan. Je houdt niet meer van me he, Souhaila? Hoe kom je daar nou bij?? Ik wou dat je gedachten kon lezen, dacht ik bij mezelf, dan zou je weten hoeveel ik van je hou. Waarom zeg je nou zoiets? Ja, weet ik veel, je bent zo stil. Je praat niet, zo ken ik je niet. Ik keek hem aan en zei dat ik gewoon een beetje teleurgesteld was. Waarom dan? Nou, gewoon ik had eerlijk gezegd niet verwacht dat je dat zou zeggen net. Maak je nou maar geen zorgen hoor. Ik kom gewoon voor de zomervakantie, dan gaan we ons verloven, maken we trouwboekje enzo. En als jij klaar bent met datgene dan houden we die bruiloft wel. Maak je nou echt geen zorgen ja, het komt wel allemaal goed. Ja, je hebt gelijk Hilal het komt wel goed. Van binnen kon ik echt doodgaan op dat moment,maar ik liet het niet merken. Ik deed wat vrolijker, hij zette me af in Eindhoven en ik kuste hem en liep weg.

----------


## Souhaila_21

Hoop nog leuke reacties te krijgen zodat ik verder kan gaa met een vervolgje..

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Carae

_
Gewoonweg prachtig.
Ga snel verder.

Dikke kus, Carae _

----------


## Souhaila_21

Bedankt voor je reactie!!

Ik probeer zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan. Moet nu effe wat afmaken voor school. 

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## yasmin(i)

he lieverd jou verhaal doet me echt aan iets denken .. dus ga aub snel verder ...  :blauwe kus:  en veel suc6

----------


## missy_anvers_a

Hey meisje souhaila, weet je ik geef je al mijn complimenten, wollah het is spannend maar ik hoop dat het een goed en gelukkig einde word hoor nou schrijf snel een vervolg want kan niet wachten ok...

dikke kus Assia

----------


## Hartediefje

Mooi verhaal Souhaila, echt waar!!

Hoop dat je snel verder gaat !!!

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik probeer zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan met mijn verhaal. Hoop wel nog op leuke reactie's.

Groeten Souhailaatje

----------


## Souhaila_21

Is ie niet meer spannend genoeg???



Groeten Souhailaatje..

----------


## MiSS BooGy

zekerrr welll :grote grijns: 
ga snel verder :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

dikke kuss hind

----------


## missy_anvers_a

schrijf verder, het is echt spannend

xxxxxxxx assia

----------


## Alicia007

:ole:  

Echt een mooi verhaal. 
Ga nou maar snel verder

----------


## Samieraatje

Hoi hoi  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Ik ben je nieuwe fan  :boogie: 

Ik vind het een hele leuke verhaal, hoop dat het wel goed eindigt 
 :duim:

----------


## missy_anvers_a

wanneer ga je verder, ik kan niet meer wachten hoor

xxxx

----------


## Imperatrice

tuurlijk is het spannend, ben je gek?!
ik kan niet w88, maar ik begrijp wel dat je met je huiswerk
zit ensow..
dus doe maar rustig aan  :Wink:  

doeidoei  :zwaai:

----------


## shaimaa

moooi meid ga verder

----------


## Imperatrice

nou... nu wachten we wel wat lang hoor  :huil:  
denk je nog aan ons? 
hehehe, groetjes

----------


## sarazohra

ik vind jou verhaal heel mooi. ga gauw verder zou ik zeggen. 
en trouwens ik heb ook een verhaal geplaats: de ongeloofelijke liefde.

ik hooop dat iedereen het gaat lezen, want het is een waar gebeurde verhaal over mijn zelf en mijn geliefde.  :Iluvu:  


groetjes en kussjes  :handbang:

----------


## temptation

prachtig verhaal  :knipoog:  schrijf aub een vervolg.

----------


## miss_maroc16_4

hey vertel alstublief snel verder.ik zen echt nieuwschierig hoe het verder gaat aflopen.mohim hou je goed.


xxxjes vanuit anwerpen

----------


## MadeLiefje

Wat een prachtig verhaal. Leefde helemaal met je mee meid (heb dit ook een keer meegemaakt)

Wil gauw weten hoe het afloopt desnoods kort en krachtig!!!

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ewa zid ga gauw verder  :love:

----------


## Souhaila_21

Ik wil jullie allemaal nogmaals hartelijk bedanken voor de leuke reacties. Ik probeer zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan. Ik ga toch niet op vakantie, dus ik zal alle tijd van de wereld hebben om het verhaal af te maken. 

Groeten, 

Souhailaatje...

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

zid ga gauw verder  :regie:   :Iluvu:

----------


## mirage25

jammer dat je niet verder bent gegaan, het is echt een spannend verhaal.
ga je er nog verder mee, ben er benieuwd hoe het afloopt?

mirage

----------


## Souhaila_21

Hallo mensen!!!! I am back!!!
Ik weet, het heeft lang geduurd, maar er is ook heel veel gebeurd. 
Hier weer een vervolg van mijn verhaal...


Na die dag, zijn er nog vele andere dagen gekomen en van die dagen werden het weken en van die weken werden het maanden. Ik heb geen woord meer gezegd over trouwen, helemaal niks meer. Ik heb dat gene gedaan wat ik wilde. Het bleef wel natuurlijk altijd in mijn hoofd rondgaan, van wanneer zal hij nou komen enzo, maar ik had mezelf gewoon beloofd dat ik er niets meer over mocht zeggen. De zomervakantie was al begonnen, en ik voelde me zo kut. Hij had me toch teleurgesteld, want hij was zijn woord niet nagekomen. Hij had wel problemen met zijn werk, waar hij zelf heel erg onder lijdde, en ik vond dat ik op dat moment ook mijn mond gewoon dicht moest houden en niet aan hem laten merken dat ik teleurgesteld was. Ik steunde hem, zoveel als ik kon, en hielp hem met dingen regelen, om alles weer een beetje op een rijtje te krijgen. Ik deed het allemaal met plezier, want ik moet wel zeggen, met de dag hield ik steeds meer van hem. Hij belde me vaak op een dag, maar elk telefoontje die ik kreeg van hem, deed mijn hart

----------


## Souhaila_21

deed mijn hart laten kriebelen. De zomervakantie was voorbij, de school was weer begonnen. Ik had allerlei waarschuwingen van school gekregen over mijn afwezigheid. Ze hadden zelfs voorgesteld om te blijven zitten in het derde jaar, omdat ik zovaak afwezig was. Maar ik hield voet bij stuk, en wist het zo goed te praten dat ik alsnog naar mijn laatste jaar kon gaan. We bleven elkaar steeds zien en mistte elkaar iedere dag die we niet bij elkaar konden zijn. Het ging weer wat beter met zijn bedrijf en alles liep weer goed. Ik heb ook niks meer gezegd over mijn teleurstelling en alles ging gewoon verder. We hadden ook weleens van die ruzietjes, maar dat praatte we dan ook heel snel uit. Onze langste ruzie, was ongeveer 4 uurtjes. En toen konden we het niet meer volhouden. Dat vind ik wel altijd zo leuk, dat goedmaken, haha. In november hadden we een jaar samen.

----------


## Izz-an-nissa

Hey egt een leuk verhaal wil je snel doorgaan

----------


## lopititia

Eeey meid ga door leuke verhaal  :love2:

----------


## kleine moslima

ooh zo moi zo groot lievde x :koppel:  x

----------


## kleine moslima

ooh mooi verhaal tebarkellahgroote lievde alles uitpraten :Iluvu:  :koppel:  goei koppel

----------


## mievrouuw

waaar kan ik deze verhaal aflezen???

----------

